# Does the site feel slow and buggy?



## dedad

I find it difficult to read posts and respond these days. Is it just me or has the site gotten buggy? My laptop also seems to be working really hard when I am on the site. Has anybody else had the same experience?

I am finding it difficult to do much, let alone respond to a post or post something myself these days.


----------



## badsanta

Turn off your javascript and that will do wonders!


----------



## EleGirl

Yes, it's the ads.


----------



## anonmd

Ublock origin for chrome, highly recommended.


----------



## browser

Adblock plus for Firefox.

Post technical difficulties in the correct subforum.


----------



## rockon

browser said:


> Post technical difficulties in the correct subforum.


Yea, just noticed that.

Anyway,

Hope this is not a T/J but did not want to start a new thread. 

I use ad-block (works wonders:smthumbup but also have a problem with TAM slowing down. I use an OLD laptop with windows XP (remember that?). Hey, still works perfect! Recently TAM has been sending a script that cripples my laptop. Have to restart every time. 

Anyone have knowledge how to stop accepting scrips in windows XP? 

(Please don't say just replace laptop, that's my last resort).


----------



## browser

rockon said:


> Yea, just noticed that.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> Hope this is not a T/J but did not want to start a new thread.
> 
> I use ad-block (works wonders:smthumbup but also have a problem with TAM slowing down. I use an OLD laptop with windows XP (remember that?). Hey, still works perfect! Recently TAM has been sending a script that cripples my laptop. Have to restart every time.
> 
> Anyone have knowledge how to stop accepting scrips in windows XP?
> 
> (Please don't say just replace laptop, that's my last resort).


If it's on a network you risk not only infecting that pc but others too. How old is the laptop? Windows 10 pro can run on just about anything, and you can purchase an OEM windows 10 pro license for under $10 on Ebay, I've upgraded at least a dozen pc's. You might need to purchase some RAM but that's usually pretty cheap also.


----------



## rockon

browser said:


> If it's on a network you risk not only infecting that pc but others too. How old is the laptop? Windows 10 pro can run on just about anything, and you can purchase an OEM windows 10 pro license for under $10 on Ebay, I've upgraded at least a dozen pc's. You might need to purchase some RAM but that's usually pretty cheap also.


It's an old Dell Inspiron from around 2006 that refuses to die. Got it new. Has a blistering fast 2gigs RAM. I don't have the heart to get rid of it while it still works. 

I have a kick butt home PC designed for gaming, has no problem handling TAM (or anything else for that matter).
Just wondering if scripting can be disabled for winXP.


----------



## browser

rockon said:


> Just wondering if scripting can be disabled for winXP.


No clue. But again, for under $10 you can upgrade the operating system so you won't have that issue and you'll have a much more secure pc and network.


----------



## EleGirl

Thread moved to the correct forum.


----------



## JohnA

Very much so and this is the only site. I have a old iPad model MC770LL. It has gotten to the point since the site upgraded that I have lost functionality on the site itself. My like button does not work nor dies the submit button on posting. To get a post to post I have to use the "preview post" button and then use the "submit reply" button.


----------



## barbados

badsanta said:


> Turn off your javascript and that will do wonders!


I tried this @badsanta and its working wonders for me also. Bfore this site was brutally slow for me.


----------



## browser

I'm running Windows 10 pro with an I7 processor and 16 GB of Ram. If you're not computer savvy, this is a top of the line pc, they don't get much faster than this. I haven't had any issues with the site being slow, until this morning. I was having an issue with my wireless mouse "right clicking" not being responsive in Firefox so after reading about possible causes, I temporarily disabled Adblock Plus- a free Add-on that removes most Ads from the browser. Immediately the page loads on TAM slowed to a crawl, some wouldn't load at all and if they did, they would scroll slowly to the point of it being too much trouble to even bother trying to read them. 

It would be nice if the Forum Administrators would take some of these complaints into account and do something about it for the good of the members especially those that are only to help and support others. 

Until and unless that happens, people if you cannot upgrade your computer to a faster machine, then the first thing you need to do is disable Ads using an adblocker such as the one I described above. 

For the slower PCs theres a whole bunch of other things you can do to speed things up, as others have suggested disabled JavaScript. Also try a different antivirus especially if you're using AVG which is a known memory hog, and check your startup programs (including the icons in the lower right hand corner of the Windows taskbar) and shut down any programs that are not needed. Run CC cleaner to remove temporary and left over files, and run a malware scan using Malwarebytes. 

If you do all of those things you just might see an improvement.


----------



## Blondilocks

rockon said:


> Yea, just noticed that.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> Hope this is not a T/J but did not want to start a new thread.
> 
> I use ad-block (works wonders:smthumbup but also have a problem with TAM slowing down. I use an OLD laptop with windows XP (remember that?). Hey, still works perfect! Recently TAM has been sending a script that cripples my laptop. Have to restart every time.
> 
> Anyone have knowledge how to stop accepting scrips in windows XP?
> 
> (Please don't say just replace laptop, that's my last resort).


I have windows XP on my desktop. Use Opera browser (which has an adblock program) along with AdblockPlus and have few problems. Used to use Firefox but when it upgraded it stopped working for my XP.
Ele says the site will be using a new server later this year.

I also have a laptop with Windows 7 and AdblockPlus and it never has any problems with TAM that I've noticed.


----------



## uhtred

I find the site unusable without addblock. I'm happy for TAM to get advertising money but if they put up so many invasive adds that the site is unusable, people are going to block. 

If there is a completely anonymous way to pay for using the site, I'd be happy to pay. That would basically mean mailing physical cash.


----------



## browser

uhtred said:


> I find the site unusable without addblock. I'm happy for TAM to get advertising money but if they put up so many invasive adds that the site is unusable, people are going to block.
> 
> If there is a completely anonymous way to pay for using the site, I'd be happy to pay. That would basically mean mailing physical cash.


Why do you think paying for your membership will fix the problem?


----------



## uhtred

I thought they might have an add-free option if you pay.




browser said:


> Why do you think paying for your membership will fix the problem?


----------



## browser

I did a search and all I came up with was an unverified response by a non-paying member that said "less ads" and a "larger mailbox". so who knows. I did see the question asked several times but there were no answers forthcoming.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

Today, the site has been awful for me. I think it's a video ad that's doing it. I can't tell you how many times I want to post on a thread but am unable to. Tapatalk works with no problems but I don't like the format as much. And, I can't figure out how to multi quote on Tapatalk. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dedad

Thank you, BadSanta. That seemed to improve things a lot.


----------



## Administrator

If you are getting video ads on the site, they shouldn't be there. To block them effectively, I need the link to the ad that you are getting (right click, copy link address). A screenshot might be helpful too, but link is the bigger fish.

These kind of over aggressive ads are finding their way onto the site by piggy-backing on top of our traditional ads. They should be getting filtered out, and the ad team is trying to figure out why they are getting past.

If you can't get the link, might need you to right click and copy page source, but that will give a lot more data then we need to block this.

Kevin


----------



## EleGirl

Yungster said:


> If you are getting video ads on the site, they shouldn't be there. To block them effectively, I need the link to the ad that you are getting (right click, copy link address). A screenshot might be helpful too, but link is the bigger fish.
> 
> These kind of over aggressive ads are finding their way onto the site by piggy-backing on top of our traditional ads. They should be getting filtered out, and the ad team is trying to figure out why they are getting past.
> 
> If you can't get the link, might need you to right click and copy page source, but that will give a lot more data then we need to block this.
> 
> Kevin


TAM is not supposed to have video ads? It's had ads that are in video format for months now. They cause a lot of problems.


----------



## EleGirl

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> Today, the site has been awful for me. I think it's a video ad that's doing it. I can't tell you how many times I want to post on a thread but am unable to. Tapatalk works with no problems but I don't like the format as much. And, I can't figure out how to multi quote on Tapatalk.



@tropicalbeachiwish

What I've been doing is to write my posts in MS Word. Then I copy/past them into the TAM post. Otherwise I usually cannot post anything because the video ads keep locking up my browser.


----------



## eric1

It's probably both the ad providers and how the webserver is configured (i.e. PHP caching etc)


----------



## Administrator

Sorry, Autoplaying Videos with sound are not allowed. The small ones that sometimes show in the sidebar with no sound, they are allowed in. Was speaking too broadly before.

If the ads are freezing up your computer, you might be able to grab the url if you go through your browser history. Should show up there. If not, a screenshot might be enough to track down the offending ad

Kevin


----------



## EleGirl

Even video ads that have no voice/audio will freeze up the web browser.

I hope that other members start posting screen shots of the ads that are causing them problems.


----------



## EleGirl

eric1 said:


> It's probably both the ad providers and how the webserver is configured (i.e. PHP caching etc)


Something needs to be fixed. This is the only site that is causing this type of problem for me. And it's been going on for a long time now.


----------



## farsidejunky

EleGirl said:


> Something needs to be fixed. This is the only site that is causing this type of problem for me. And it's been going on for a long time now.


QFT.


----------



## eric1

Yungster said:


> Sorry, Autoplaying Videos with sound are not allowed. The small ones that sometimes show in the sidebar with no sound, they are allowed in. Was speaking too broadly before.
> 
> 
> 
> If the ads are freezing up your computer, you might be able to grab the url if you go through your browser history. Should show up there. If not, a screenshot might be enough to track down the offending ad
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin




Kevin,

It is not the actual ads. It's either a web server configuration issue or an issue with how the web server interacts with the ad provider.

I know forum software very very very well. There is a problem somewhere.

Happy to help if you need


----------



## Administrator

I'll tell techs to look more closely at that aspect, but I still need something to show them first. I hope someone can get me a screenshot, a link, or a page source. Without more to go on, I won't know where to tell them to start. Sorry guys

Kevin


----------



## eric1

You don't need that. There is a 99% chance the errors are in /var/log/messages or perform a site Speedtest which pulls out each element and it's load time.

If it's none of those things then there is a chance is some MySQL weirdness


----------



## EleGirl

Yungster said:


> I'll tell techs to look more closely at that aspect, but I still need something to show them first. I hope someone can get me a screenshot, a link, or a page source. Without more to go on, I won't know where to tell them to start. Sorry guys
> 
> Kevin


I've provided screen shots and links on the admin forum. 

The best way for someone to see what is going on is for them to get on the forum and use it. Someone on your team needs to get on a computer running windows, with a web browser and use TAM for hours... start posting, start trying to use the forum to see what's going on. I assume this is not being done since it seems that you all have not seen the problems.

We can take all the screen shots we want. They are only still pictures and do not portray how the web browser is locking up.

I'm a software engineer with 35 years experience. I've tested hundreds of applications. User reports are helpful. Running the software/system and recreating the problem is the best way to identify the problem.

And it seems that Eric1 has some other info that might help.

Like Eric, I would be willing to help too.


----------



## Administrator

The screenshots you've been posting have been sent to tech. Unfortunately, we don't have the man power to have someone sit on one site for hours. What I'll do is visit the site at different times throughout the day and hopefully catch what's happening. Do you notice it happening around a certain time or is it just random?

Niall


----------



## EleGirl

It's random. But pretty often.


----------



## Administrator

Thanks Ele

Kevin


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

It's a slow & buggy day for TAM. GRRRRR. . . . . .


----------



## farsidejunky

@tropicalbeachiwish, if you see any video ads, take a screenshot, then right click on the ad to get the URL, and then post them both here.

The site is not supposed to have video ads and the admins will block the ad once reported.


----------



## SunCMars

dedad said:


> I find it difficult to read posts and respond these days. Is it just me or has the site gotten buggy? My laptop also seems to be working really hard when I am on the site. Has anybody else had the same experience?
> 
> I am finding it difficult to do much, let alone respond to a post or post something myself these days.


Yes, this is the price of Pop-Ups in your face......the bank-rollers of TAMsky doing this. 

Tis, the Ad Ware that wears us down, slows down the 'desired" electrons to your "Puter".

Tis, the price of "free" internet service. Free is never free. Someone pays for everything.

ADs suck up bandwidth. They expand your CPU's waist with no caloric value. They expand your wait time....again and agin'!
........................................................................................................................................
Other issues:

1) May be your wireless strength and speed.
2) If the speed is faster near the router, then consider installing some signal strengthening repeaters to push out the signal to dead zones. Or installing the router more 
"central" in your house.
3) Install Ad-Blocker software..see if this helps.


----------



## SunCMars

rockon said:


> It's an old Dell Inspiron from around 2006 that refuses to die. Got it new. Has a blistering fast 2gigs RAM. I don't have the heart to get rid of it while it still works.
> 
> I have a kick butt home PC designed for gaming, has no problem handling TAM (or anything else for that matter).
> Just wondering if scripting can be disabled for winXP.


Open the ladies metal-clad CPU robe....
Find the Mother's Board......
Look for her scented slots....
Find slots that are poly-amorous and are open for new sticks....

Go to the Manual and find out what tickles the ladies fancies. What in her memory sticks. What will be compatible in motion, speed and taste.

Finding the right shape and speed, buy them and insert them into her.

BE CAREFUL. You must ground yourself and her. If you rub your socked feet on her furry carpet you may loose a spark and she will slap you.
All good thoughts of you will be erased from her memory banks.

She will run faster for you as a reward.

Memory is cheap nowadays. And so are you! 

Add more memory or buy a new "Puter".


----------



## bobsmith

Just another user that is frustrated here. As a website owner myself, I feel confident that any web guru would not need screen shots and such to figure out this issue. You are going to have to limit what ads to allow and decrease the frequency or timing. It seems the site is "looking" for the next ad constantly. 

I would recommend to kill ALL video ads period until things can be resolved. It too have had to resort to using a word pad just to generate text and copy that in. I have never used a slower site than this one and I am sure it turns off a bunch of users. 

Though you might make some coin with ads, your site content will certainly take a hit if it does not function fast and efficient. 

I use a late model I7Q4 processor and 32gb RAM so I know this is not PC related. I can peck one letter and wait 15sec for it to display.


----------



## Administrator

As @farsidejunky mentioned, these video ads aren't supposed to be on the site. If you come across them, please let us know and provide the following: 

1. Screenshot 
2. URL of the ad itself (not of the page it appears on, you can right click on it and select "copy image address" or anything along the lines of this)
3. Let us know what device you're using (did this pop up on your desktop/PC or on your mobile - phone/tablet)

With the above information provided, our techs will be able to remove these at once. We thank you for your patience and cooperation on this matter. 

Cheers,
Natalie


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

@Yungster 

I'd like to provide you with a screenshot of the popup message that I keep getting. It's especially bad today. It's a PNG image (Windows Photo Viewer). How do I get that to you? The Drag & Drop File Upload process isn't working for me. Thanks,


----------



## Administrator

You can upload the image from your computer by going in "go advance and clicking the paper clip icon.

Do you happen to have the pop up's URL, we need that piece of information to have it blocked from the site.

Thank you so much 

~ Glenda


----------



## farsidejunky

This is the end of a video ad:







This is the only link I could get from it:

blob:http://tpc.googlesyndication.com/e679aef0-19e8-4501-9900-b64bf6312eda


----------



## Administrator

Hey there

What is the 'pop up message' you wanted to get to us, in your prior post?

As for the video ad, I see this one is muted. As Kevin mentioned earlier, these ones are allowed on site. It is the ones that play with volume, or that pop up and take over your screen. Those are not to be on site.

Dayle


----------



## farsidejunky

Yungster said:


> Hey there
> 
> What is the 'pop up message' you wanted to get to us, in your prior post?
> 
> As for the video ad, I see this one is muted. As Kevin mentioned earlier, these ones are allowed on site. It is the ones that play with volume, or that pop up and take over your screen. Those are not to be on site.
> 
> Dayle


IIRC, I posted it in the admin/mod forum and it was taken care of.


----------



## Administrator

Okay, let us know if you see any others.

Niall


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

badsanta said:


> Turn off your javascript and that will do wonders!


It does make a significant difference. However, this is one of the very few sites that is a real dog for chrome. Off the top of my head, no other site was bad enough that I needed to disable javascript.


----------



## dedad

I have given up going to TAM as a result of the bugginess. I miss the discussions.


----------



## Bonkers

dedad said:


> I have given up going to TAM as a result of the bugginess. I miss the discussions.


That's one way to handle it.


----------



## MJJEAN

dedad said:


> I have given up going to TAM as a result of the bugginess. I miss the discussions.


It was terrible for me on my old laptop. I use Chrome, so I cleared my history and cache, ran antivirus software, ( Avast and CCCleaner), installed adblock plus for Chrome, and the problems disappeared.


----------



## Uptown

*Search Not Working*

@Yungster, "Advanced Search" stopped working for me about 4 weeks ago. I am using Windows XP and Firefox. When I search for "BPD," for example, it will find no results for the past 12 days. The same is true for other terms I've searched for. It will find only results that are older than 12 days.

Similarly, when I click on posts for a member having 8 posts listed under his name, I will get a list of only 6 or 7 posts. I just did this for Davidmidwest, who is shown to have 106 posts under his name. Yet, when I click on "posts" under his "statistics," the list produced contains only 91 posts.


----------



## Administrator

Hello there,

What browser and device are you using?
And have you cleared your caches and cookies?

Ed


----------



## Uptown

Ed, thanks for your help. As I said, I'm using Windows XP and Firefox current version. I was able to use advanced search until about a month ago. Starting about 3 years ago, it would not allow me to do a Boolean Search (e.g., a search for "rage OR tantrum" would only find posts containing both terms). But it otherwise has been working on this same computer for the past 8 years. If I'm the only member having this problem, however, it would appear to be a problem with my computer. I did clear out all cookies and history and the problem still remains.


----------



## Administrator

Can you experience this issue on maybe a different browser such as Chrome?
Firefox just got a new update as well.

Ed


----------

